# Yawning



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

I KNOW THIS MIGHT SOUND VERY STUPID BUT DOES YOUR DOG EVER YAWN?? I JUST NOTICED SUGAR YAWNING LAST NIGHT BEFORE GOING TO BED.

I NOTICED HER DOING IT AGAIN BEFORE TAKING A NAP?? I GUESS SHE HAS DONE IT BEFORE BUT JUST NOTICED IT YESTERDAY AND TODAY..HAHAHA

JUST WONDERED IF ANYONE ELSE HAD A PUPPY THAT YAWNED??

THANKS FOR THE INFO AND HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO ALL
SUGAR'S MOM

SHEILA


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin: Oh Nemo yawns all the time, sometimes we yawn together :blush:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Dogs yawn for the same reason people yawn. I love yawning, it makes me feel good. :blush:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Yep. Dogs, cats and a whole list of other mammals yawn. Chloe does it all the time. Now as for fish or birds....I don't think THEY yawn. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I love it when Soda stretches and yawns after he wakes up. 

Yawning can also be a sign of anxiety...you see dog's in the vet's office yawning.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yawning can be contagious. Try yawning at your dog and see if
they yawn back. Cosy does and sometimes she will just open her 
mouth if I keep doing it. LOL


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley yawns all the time. He yawns before bed, when waking up and sometimes while he is just sitting on my lap. He always yawns in the car. I didnt know that it could be a sign of anxiety. maybe he doesnt really like the car?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI HAS THE CUTEST YAWN,HE GIVES A BIG YAWN THEN SORT OF SHAKES HIS LITTLE HEAD.SOOOOOO CUTE MY BABY IS :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 3 2008, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600225


> Yawning can also be a sign of anxiety...you see dog's in the vet's office yawning.[/B]


oh, interesting, that explains it. everytime I ask sparkey to do something he doesn't like he yawns. during our walk when I tell him to go this way, he stops and yawns, when I ask him to come so I can put his leash on he yawns, when I want to take his picture he yawns. LOL
and of course he yawns when he is tired too

[attachment=38800:aff.jpg]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! What power of suggestion. I have to get out of this thread.....I can't stop yawning. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jul 3 2008, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600257


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 3 2008, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600225





> Yawning can also be a sign of anxiety...you see dog's in the vet's office yawning.[/B]


oh, interesting, that explains it. everytime I ask sparkey to do something he doesn't like he yawns. during our walk when I tell him to go this way, he stops and yawns, when I ask him to come so I can put his leash on he yawns, when I want to take his picture he yawns. LOL
and of course he yawns when he is tired too

[attachment=38800:aff.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

:wub: :wub: Sparkey :wub: :wub: First I fell in love with his smile and now his yawn. Fay, you are lucky I live soooo far from you. Otherwise I just might be inclined to ride up on my bicycle and plop him into my bike basket and sneak off.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jul 3 2008, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600302


> :wub: :wub: Sparkey :wub: :wub: First I fell in love with his smile and now his yawn. Fay, you are lucky I live soooo far from you. Otherwise I just might be inclined to ride up on my bicycle and plop him into my bike basket and sneak off.[/B]


 Awww, thanks, I don't think he would be yawning for you since he loves to go for a ride  but he will be smiling for sure :biggrin:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My pups yawn.... and so do my parrots!!! My African grey is sooo cute when she yawns...lol

Debbie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Emma has been a major yawner since the day we picked her up. And when she yawns she is always very vocal about it. Every morning she wakes up and does a session of yawns with these adorable little sounds. :wub: She never yawns w/out making the sounds to go along with it!

Here she is at the airport the day we got her...doing her signature yawn!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've also read that yawning is a sign of stress. From watching Zoey I know she does yawn in stressful situations like the vet and bath time. Tess isn't much of a yawner.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jul 3 2008, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600226


> Yawning can be contagious. Try yawning at your dog and see if
> they yawn back. Cosy does and sometimes she will just open her
> mouth if I keep doing it. LOL[/B]


Midis yawned tonight when Greg was holding him and then Greg yawned! Hilarious! :yahoo: 
Midis yawns a lot, and sometimes his yawn "accidentally falls onto your wrist" like he wants to chew like a puppy but knows it is no longer acceptable at his age! :no2: 

Cyndi


----------

